# So.... to sell or not too.



## ckcrawford

Selling or trading Warahmmer
Is dumb as fuck. You will lose time and money. Stay with the game. I know in this day and age it’s hard not to be dumb. But.... just try... the fluff...
The fun... the relationships so much better.


----------

